# Huffy Dill Pickle



## Daytonman (Aug 22, 2020)

.Looking for a early '70s boy's Huffy Dill Pickle.  Made in Azusa.


----------



## TFScott (Nov 14, 2020)

Did you find one?  I owned one of these as a kid.  Was a lot of fun but like most 70s kids I converted to BMX style and beat the crap out of it on the trails.  Here is a copy of a news ad for them that I have.


----------



## Daytonman (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey, I just saw this.  Thanks!  Never saw that ad before, nor have I met anyone else that had one.  They were made in the Azusa plant exclusively I think.  I got mine in 1972 or 1973.  It was trashed at the end, but wish I hadn't gotten ride of it.


----------

